

Clipper Card Web SNAFU: Now Everyone Knows Your Card is Expiring - goodweeds
http://blogs.sfweekly.com/thesnitch/2011/11/clipper_card_snafu.php

======
goodweeds
Here's the apology email:

 _Sent: Tuesday, November 1, 2011 4:56 PM Subject: Clipper® Correspondence

Dear Clipper Cardholder,

On behalf of the Metropolitan Transportation Commission, the managing agency
who operates the Clipper® program, I would like to apologize for an error that
occurred this morning. You and approximately 1,700 other Clipper® customers
received an e-mail that showed the e-mail addresses of all recipients. The
purpose of the e-mail that was sent this morning was to inform you that your
credit card is expiring in January. In no case was your credit card number or
any other personal information disclosed.

We are aware of how this error took place and have taken steps to help see
that it does not happen again.

Again, I am sorry for this mistake and for the concerns this has caused.

Sincerely,

Andrew B. Fremier Deputy Executive Director, Operations Metropolitan
Transportation Commission clipper@mtc.ca.gov _

Looking at the cc: list on the original email I received, I counted 2,766
email addresses.

